# 2013 US Taxes



## blondie226791 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello all,
wondering if anyone can help here. I'll explain my situation and I'm hoping someone can advise me on how to tackle the taxes/paperwork required for US expats living abroad..

From August 2011 to January 2013, I was in the UK on a Student Visa and not working. I then went back to the US until March 2013 when I reentered the UK on a six month fiancé visa to get married. I then switched into a spousal visa in June of 2013 and will be remaining here, etc. I started working in the UK in October.

That being said, I have no idea what I need to be filing tax wise for the US, and if I qualify for the Foreign Earned Income Tax Exclusion? In the states, I am a Florida resident so I believe I shouldn't have to worry about State Income Tax ( Not 100% not that). I also do not own a home in the US. 

If anyone has done this recently or can advise on what to do, it would be super helpful!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK - for 2013, you will need to file a US tax return if your worldwide income for the year was greater than the threshold for your filing status. Since you got married during 2013, you are considered married for the whole of the 2013 tax year - up to you if you want to file separately or jointly with your spouse. If he's British (or any non-US nationality), the usual drill is to file separately. If you choose to file jointly you'll have to get him an ITIN (taxpayer i.d. number) and include all of his worldwide income on the return.

You will qualify for the FEIE - but not until you have been physically outside the US for a full 12 consecutive months. (According to what you've indicated, that would be March, 2014). Since the 2013 return isn't due until June 15th anyhow, you are fine - won't need any sort of extension. Just file after March and take the FEIE for your UK earned income. (File a 2555 plus a long form 1040 plus whatever else you need to file.)

If you're now resident in the UK, you aren't resident in any state in the US - though since Florida doesn't have a state income tax, it's kind of a moot point anyhow.

Download Publication 54 for the time being and wait until March (anniversary date of your move to the UK) to send in your returns. Depending on your sources of income, the US returns can be actually fairly simple - and basically just "informational returns."

If you have non-US bank accounts with a cumulative balance of $10,000 or more, you'll need to also file a FBAR - which is just a listing of your foreign bank accounts, along with the high balance in each for the year. That's NOT a tax return - just an informational form that this year has to be done online. But you have until June 30th to get that one in.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## blondie226791 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow, many thanks for the reply. That was super helpful!


----------

